# Wlad Training Camp Pics & Video (Fury)



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

home made balsamic BBQ sauced halibut oven roasted over a bed of baby greens with 3 melon mix with toasted coconut, cranberries, toasted almonds,feta cheese, honey mustard dressing.









Cottage cheese and apricot blitzes









Rigatoni pie. Topped and stuffed with herbed ricotta cheese and toasted pine nuts and meat sauce baked in oven then topped with mozzarella cheese and roasted, then sliced like a pie.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Wlad leaving the ring on a stretcher


----------



## Kissan (May 18, 2013)

Wlad bulking


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Meanwhile...


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

After the fight Fury's videos and tweets are going to be sent from his hospital bed


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Squire said:


> After the fight Fury's videos and tweets are going to be sent from his hospital bed


:deal

Wlad within 7


----------



## red hot sheep (Jun 5, 2013)

Bajingo said:


> Meanwhile...


:rofl


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

BoxingDomain said:


> home made balsamic BBQ sauced halibut oven roasted over a bed of baby greens with 3 melon mix with toasted coconut, cranberries, toasted almonds,feta cheese, honey mustard dressing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pics, cheers for posting. Damn that food looks good!


----------



## Wansen (Jun 4, 2013)

Wlad training and eating like a champ.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Squire said:


> After the fight Fury's videos and tweets are going to be sent from his hospital bed


Only if he MAKES it to the hospital.

Tyson after the fight:


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

On a positive note, Chef could probably whip up a nice Sunday brunch featuring "Fury ala David"



- with some fava beans, & a nice chianti.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy shit, the Tyson Fury videos are hilarious! :rofl

The YouTube comments almost made me shit my pants laughing: 
*Its looks like a Benny Hill episode.*
*Embarrassing why would you show this?*


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

To anyone who recently argued that Peter Fury is a "great" trainer, take a look at the form all of those guys are using in the circuit training. It's downright scary.

Peter Fury has done a pretty decent job with Huey, up to this point, but Huey has clearly leveled off in his last few fights. He might even be regressing. It's time for him to find a seriously world-class trainer.

Tyson? Feh, it wouldn't make any difference.


----------



## Wordup (May 16, 2013)

Bajingo said:


> Meanwhile...


:rofl:rofl:rofl

They have to be trolling, there's absolutely no way on earth those are serious.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

I just don't think Fury is going to last long at all. I think he can be competitive with the rest of the division but I think he gets KO'd by Wlad early. I don't think Fury will even see the fifth round. Wlad KO 4.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> To anyone who recently argued that Peter Fury is a "great" trainer, take a look at the form all of those guys are using in the circuit training. It's downright scary.
> 
> Peter Fury has done a pretty decent job with Huey, up to this point, but Huey has clearly leveled off in his last few fights. He might even be regressing. It's time for him to find a seriously world-class trainer.
> 
> Tyson? Feh, it wouldn't make any difference.


*hughie


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> To anyone who recently argued that Peter Fury is a "great" trainer, take a look at the form all of those guys are using in the circuit training. It's downright scary.
> 
> Peter Fury has done a pretty decent job with Huey, up to this point, but Huey has clearly leveled off in his last few fights. He might even be regressing. It's time for him to find a seriously world-class trainer.
> 
> Tyson? Feh, it wouldn't make any difference.


Huey couldn't lace a debuting Tyson Fury's boots imo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

Wordup said:


> :rofl:rofl:rofl
> 
> They have to be trolling, there's absolutely no way on earth those are serious.


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

Wlad always eats like a king.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Twelvey said:


> *hughie


He'll always be "Baby Huey" to me.


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

As heavyweights go, I can't think of many as dedicated as wladimir. Evander maybe?


----------



## LayItDown (Jun 17, 2013)

Twelvey said:


> As heavyweights go, I can't think of many as dedicated as wladimir. Evander maybe?


Of course Wladimir has been around forever but no one can say Wilder isn't in great condition.


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Twelvey said:


> As heavyweights go, I can't think of many as dedicated as wladimir. Evander maybe?


Don't even think there's an argument for anyone other than Wlad tbh, he's been pretty much the same weight come fight night for over 15 years, without a single fight where he's looked anything other than in phenomenal shape.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> Don't even think there's an argument for anyone other than Wlad tbh, he's been pretty much the same weight come fight night for over 15 years, without a single fight where he's looked anything other than in phenomenal shape.


It's not the weight/dem gunz even.

It's that mentally Wolodya is always 100% prepared and ready for any opponent.


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

i wish i could have a chef make me healthy meals


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

what is wlad's opinion on failure does anybody know


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> what is wlad's opinion on failure does anybody know


:rofl


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

Tomorrow is the London press conference...I believe the time will be around 8am eastern time.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Wladimir is looking slower and older.


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

Champs lunch: grilled chicken and spinach spring rolls. Chicken, spinach, carrot, zucchini and red bell peppers, all sauced in citrus vinaigrette, and avocado. Served with a peanut dipping sauce.


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Maxsplit (Aug 15, 2013)

Strange pic to release publicly (the bottom one).

wlad looks far from confident and he has his big bro overseeing him.

I assume mind games ... Wlad deliberately is making himself look like an Omega/Gamma male.


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Vitali has a big ass


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Wlad lover/brother looks in good shape


----------



## SoF (Jan 22, 2014)

scrappylinks said:


> what is wlad's opinion on failure does anybody know


Cant stop laughing at this for some reason.


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

Sparring is under way!
David Williams (training camp manager, chef & nutritionist) is the "short" guy, others are, from left to right:
Adrian Granat, Ernest Mazyck, and Richard Towers.


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

Champs Breakfast: Large omelette with tomato, bell pepper, mushrooms, basil, avocado, cheddar cheese and a touch of sundried tomato pesto.


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

Champs lunch: Spaghettini ala checca (olive oil, Tom, garlic, basil) with grilled rack of lamb and sautÃ©ed basil.


----------



## tooslick (Jul 31, 2015)

Maxsplit said:


> Strange pic to release publicly (the bottom one).
> 
> wlad looks far from confident and he has his big bro overseeing him.
> 
> I assume mind games ... Wlad deliberately is making himself look like an Omega/Gamma male.


 Wlad and vitali are always together


----------



## Maxsplit (Aug 15, 2013)

BoxingDomain said:


> Sparring is under way!
> David Williams (training camp manager, chef & nutritionist) is the "short" guy, others are, from left to right:
> Adrian Granat, Ernest Mazyck, and Richard Towers.


Towers looks quite a bit fleshier than when we last saw him, getting obliterated by Lucas Browne.

odd choice of sparring partner IMO


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

Towers has been in camp before. He had good things to say about it, as did K2, so it seems like a natural choice imo.


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

Wlad sparring with Ernest Mazyck.


----------



## tooslick (Jul 31, 2015)

Wlad is going to school fury so badly :rofl


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

BoxingDomain said:


> Wlad sparring with Ernest Mazyck.


Is Wlad bringing in NBA players to spar with him? :think


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> Is Wlad bringing in NBA players to spar with him? :think


Ernest sure looks the part, although his record is not the greatest.

http://boxrec.com/boxer/337945


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Those Fury videos are hilarious... Hopefully Wlad gives us a good showing with this win.


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> what is wlad's opinion on failure does anybody know


:rofl


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> Meanwhile...


Tyson looks alot fleshier in the 2014 training on the beach!!! But yeah the form on them videos is terrible, but Peter has clearly done a good BOXING job with the team, they could do with a proper S&C coach though...


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

Breakfast









Dinner: grilled filet mignon topped with pesto and feta cheese over sautÃ©ed mixed veggies and corn with quinoa


----------



## red hot sheep (Jun 5, 2013)

Fury looking slim-ish for him.


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

red hot sheep said:


> Fury looking slim-ish for him.


wow big difference


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

doylexxx said:


> wow big difference


Fury will be in shape, no doubt. He's had long enough to prepare, that's for sure.


----------



## ayvee1 (Jul 30, 2015)

A bit weird seeing him without love handles and chicken legs. He's obviously taking this seriously. I still think he could do with a top S+C coach though, some of the things he does in his workout videos don't look ideal.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Fury looks great for 6'7+


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

I will honestly feel pretty bad if Fury gets KOd.
Like him too much :lol:


----------



## Someguy101 (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingDomain said:


> Champs lunch: Spaghettini ala checca (olive oil, Tom, garlic, basil) with grilled rack of lamb and sautÃ©ed basil.


Dat lamb........Omg looks divine!!!!!!!!



BoxingDomain said:


>


Vitali looking awesome. He could come back tomorrow and get a belt. Can't believe people thought he quit because he was scared of Stiverne! :roflatsch


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

Wlad Sparring With Robert Helenius.









Champs lunch: Citrus cilantro quinoa salad: with mango, pear, grapes, plums and fresh corn in a citrus cilantro vinaigrette topped with grilled chicken breast and avocado


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Fury does have a S&C coach as well as nutrionist.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

New Tee Shirts, On Order:


"Going to the body is not an option."

"Fighting on the inside is not an option."

"Fighting off the back foot is not an option."

"Having a neutral ref is not an option."




- but Tyson's still gonna' get walloped. It's gonna' be ugly.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Someguy101 said:


> Dat lamb........Omg looks divine!!!!!!!!
> 
> Vitali looking awesome. He could come back tomorrow and get a belt. Can't believe people thought he quit because he was scared of Stiverne! :roflatsch


vitali looked old vs Charr and Charr was landing some shots in the round before they doctor stopped the fight. Tbf Stiverne is passive and has cement feet but if you give him the benefit of the doubt that he can throw just a little bit more than vs Wilder than everything could happen with his power, Vitali's awkward leaning back style and his diminishing reflexes.
How a fighter looks physically is hardly a proof of how he is as a boxer, SRL looks like he's 30 and could still fight, Holyfield close to 50 looked not that muchdifferent to when he was in the late 90s and betetr than just about any other HW, Tyson was even more muscular after prison, Mayweather looked physically vs berto like he did against Mosley, Cotto looks better than he did when he was younger, Martinez was otpically in good hsape vs Cotto and so on


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

BoxingDomain said:


> Fury will be in shape, no doubt. He's had long enough to prepare, that's for sure.


Saw that on Twitter the other day. Big difference in Fury's appearance, particularly his legs and torso. Really would love for him to pull this one out the bag.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Maxsplit said:


> Strange pic to release publicly (the bottom one).
> 
> wlad looks far from confident and he has his big bro overseeing him.
> 
> I assume mind games ... Wlad deliberately is making himself look like an Omega/Gamma male.


I don't think there's much to read into it to be honest. They're close as brothers and it's just one photo.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

dyna said:


> Fury looks great for 6'7+


Agreed. They're doing plyometrics in one of those vids, which is a VERY good idea, and Tyson looks faster than I'd expect.

However, jumping tires and fighting a dangerous opponent are two very different things. 
David Haye was in spectacular shape. It sure didn't help him much against Wlad.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Fury would look like that every fight if he didn't binge eat and drink between training camps.


----------



## ayvee1 (Jul 30, 2015)

Mandanda said:


> Fury does have a S&C coach as well as nutrionist.


Last few videos it's been Peter doing the weight sessions in the gym with Tyson and Hughie.


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

Felix said:


> Saw that on Twitter the other day. Big difference in Fury's appearance, particularly his legs and torso. Really would love for him to pull this one out the bag.


he's not his usual cocky self all I hear lately is

"no matter who wins"

"either could be knocked out"

and other out of character stuff, like he's accepted the inevitable

very very unlike him to talk that way

wlad early ko


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

doylexxx said:


> he's not his usual cocky self all I hear lately is
> 
> "no matter who wins"
> 
> ...


Could be a bad omen, that, but it could also be that he has more respect for the size of the task ahead of him. Certainly won't help if his mindset's already accepted the notion of defeat, but we do know that he's susceptible to quite polarised mood changes.


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

He seems to only be saying this stuff lately 


"If I've got to go out on my sword trying to win, better off doing that than on points trying to not win - and then making excuses afterwards. You're better off getting carried out"


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingDomain said:


>


Helenius is a great choice to prepare for Tyson Fury, but an even better choice to prepare for Wilder. I like it!

Also great to see Robb back, just in general.

BTW, David, you're definitely making me hungry! Hope all is well over in Klitschko-land.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Felix said:


> Could be a bad omen, that, but it could also be that he has more respect for the size of the task ahead of him. Certainly won't help if his mindset's already accepted the notion of defeat, but we do know that he's susceptible to quite polarised mood changes.


it could work both ways, for sure, but I think that in this case, given the physical condition he's in, that this humility is real and it's a positive thing. I still think Wlad will mop the floor with the big dufus, (Wlad will be bringing his A-game for sure) but I'm actually starting to get excited about this bout.

I'm extra excited because, no matter who the ref is, Wlad's not going to be able to clinch & lean this time. He's going to HAVE to fight, as in his last 2 bouts. When he actually boxes, the big guy is practically entertaining.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

ayvee1 said:


> Last few videos it's been Peter doing the weight sessions in the gym with Tyson and Hughie.


Yeah but he has a S&C coach. Big bald bloke..

You will see him in past camp vids from Sky.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Wladimir should put some meat on his legs, he has a serious case of chicken legs.


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

Helenius is terrible sparring for fury

compare helenius v chisora to fury vs chisora


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

BuffDaddy said:


> Helenius is terrible sparring for fury


Not so bad. Helenius is tall, and slow of foot, and has decent high-level experience. The only negative is Robb's relatively short reach, which definitely is a factor.



BuffDaddy said:


> compare helenius v chisora to fury vs chisora


? Does not compute.

Helenius fought Chisora with a torn shoulder. The only reason the fight wasn't cancelled was because that piece of human excrement Sauerland wouldn't let him. (The same guy that destroyed Denis Boytsov's career.)


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Not so bad. Helenius is tall, and slow of foot, and has decent high-level experience. The only negative is Robb's relatively short reach, which definitely is a factor.
> ? Does not compute.
> Helenius fought Chisora with a torn shoulder. The only reason the fight wasn't cancelled was because that piece of human excrement Sauerland wouldn't let him. (The same guy that destroyed Denis Boytsov's career.)


Torn right shoulder does not excuse Helenius his lack of jab which he could have used to control Chisora (If he had a jab).
Fury has a good jab


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Fury's gonna get his ass knocked out

Ever since he punched himself in the face, I could never take him seriously


----------



## Maxsplit (Aug 15, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Fury's gonna get his ass knocked out
> 
> Ever since he punched himself in the face, I could never take him seriously


Ever since Wlad punched himself in the face vs Jennings I've not been able to take him seriously.


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Fury's gonna get his ass knocked out
> 
> Ever since he punched himself in the face, I could never take him seriously


Wlad punched himself in the face

every time i see idiots pedal that line out i just have to laugh, staggering ignorance

WLAD PUNCHED HIMSELF IN THE FACE TOO


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Maxsplit said:


> Ever since Wlad punched himself in the face vs Jennings I've not been able to take him seriously.





BuffDaddy said:


> Wlad punched himself in the face
> 
> every time i see idiots pedal that line out i just have to laugh, staggering ignorance
> 
> WLAD PUNCHED HIMSELF IN THE FACE TOO


Notice how I said "Ever since Fury.....I haven't been able to take Fury serious".

Difference is, I've taken Wlad serious for the past 15+ years. I've NEVER taken Fury serious in the first place and you'll see why in a few weeks.


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Notice how I said "Ever since Fury.....I haven't been able to take Fury serious".
> 
> Difference is, I've taken Wlad serious for the past 15+ years. I've NEVER taken Fury serious in the first place and you'll see why in a few weeks.


atsch

ownage occurred


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

Champs treat: homemade cheese cake with fresh berries.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Helenius fought Chisora with a torn shoulder. The only reason the fight wasn't cancelled was because that piece of human excrement Sauerland wouldn't let him. (The same guy that destroyed Denis Boytsov's career.)


How did Sauerland destroy Boytsovs career?


----------



## LayItDown (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi BoxingDomain,

I was wondering if you could ever post some of these recipes? The food always looks phenomenal.


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

LayItDown said:


> Hi BoxingDomain,
> 
> I was wondering if you could ever post some of these recipes? The food always looks phenomenal.


You'd have to ask CHEF for those....I do know at one time he was planning to work on a cook book of some sorts to be published...but I haven't asked him about it in awhile, so I have no idea where he is at on that.


----------



## LayItDown (Jun 17, 2013)

BoxingDomain said:


> You'd have to ask CHEF for those....I do know at one time he was planning to work on a cook book of some sorts to be published...but I haven't asked him about it in awhile, so I have no idea where he is at on that.


Sorry for some reason I was thinking you were CHEF. That would be excellent if he did. I would buy it for sure. The photos make me realize how much more effort I need to start putting into cooking haha.


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

> Sorry for some reason I was thinking you were CHEF. That would be excellent if he did. I would buy it for sure. The photos make me realize how much more effort I need to start putting into cooking haha.


:cheers


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

BoxingDomain said:


> You'd have to ask CHEF for those....I do know at one time he was planning to work on a cook book of some sorts to be published...but I haven't asked him about it in awhile, so I have no idea where he is at on that.


Also thought you were Chef, what is your role in the camp? Thanks for the photos btw, always nice to seem some training pictures


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

knowimuch said:


> Also thought you were Chef, what is your role in the camp? Thanks for the photos btw, always nice to seem some training pictures


I have no role in camp....although I can't say I'd turn one down. :bbb


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingDomain said:


> You'd have to ask CHEF for those....I do know at one time he was planning to work on a cook book of some sorts to be published...but I haven't asked him about it in awhile, so I have no idea where he is at on that.


Wait - You're not David?

Thought you were, since you've got all those great food shots, and you're using his old avatar.

Well ..... OK, then.

Great pics, BTW. :good


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Wait - You're not David?
> 
> Thought you were, since you've got all those great food shots, and you're using his old avatar.
> 
> ...


Nope, not him. I didn't realize several of you guys thought I was, lol.... :cheers 
But ya, seeing that I'm probably the most, if not the most active "Klitschko" poster, and posting of
the camp pics....Now that I think about it, I can see how you thought that.

David Williams (CHEF) is on this site and the "other" one too...username is: CHEF.


----------



## Kissan (May 18, 2013)

BoxingDomain said:


> Nope, not him. I didn't realize several of you guys thought I was, lol.... :cheers
> But ya, seeing that I'm probably the most, if not the most active "Klitschko" poster, and posting of
> the camp pics....Now that I think about it, I can see how you thought that.
> 
> David Williams (CHEF) is on this site and the "other" one too...username is: CHEF.


:cheers
I once attended a Klitschko-camp and David is helluva guy!


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

Media Day


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Fucking hell, Wlad eats like a king, the joys of being a heavyweight I suppose.


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

17 days until Tyson Fury leaves the ring on a stretcher 

Tyson No Fury


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

@BoxingDomain

How's the random blood and urine drug testing going for the camp?

How many times have they been by?


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> @BoxingDomain
> 
> How's the random blood and urine drug testing going for the camp?
> 
> How many times have they been by?


:-(


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Only if he MAKES it to the hospital.
> 
> Tyson after the fight:


:rofl


----------



## G-fellaaaaa (Jul 31, 2012)

Shit I would fuck some of that food before eating it.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

BoxingDomain said:


> :-(


They're not doing any additional testing, my friend?


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> They're not doing any additional testing, my friend?


I don't know what you mean by "additional"...is there something out of the ordinary that was requested by Fury for this fight?


----------



## Wordup (May 16, 2013)

G-fellaaaaa said:


> Shit I would fuck some of that food before eating it.


:lol:


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

BoxingDomain said:


> I don't know what you mean by "additional"...*is there something out of the ordinary that was requested by Fury for this fight*?


Not that I know of.

I just remember hearing accusations from Pulev and a few other fighters about pre-fight testing against Wlad. I didn't know if any additional testing out of the ordinary was being implemented for this fight or not. But thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

G-fellaaaaa said:


> Shit I would fuck some of that food before eating it.


Shit I would fuck your avatar before eating it. :lama


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

The food pics in here making me Fucking salivate.

Wlad by KO within 6 rds.


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

always laugh at posters in these threads

they see a grilled salmon or a lamb chop and loose their shit

do you guys subsist on a diet of pot noodles or something?


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Klit coming in light. He's worried.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

tawetrent said:


> Klit coming in light. He's worried.


Nah, fights were he came in 'light' (for good measure under 243) since winning from Byrd in '06:

UD Jennings
UD Povetkin
UD Haye
RTD Chageav
KO Thompson
UD Ibragimov
KO Brock

And how many rounds did he lose in those fights?


----------



## ayvee1 (Jul 30, 2015)

BuffDaddy said:


> always laugh at posters in these threads
> 
> they see a grilled salmon or a lamb chop and loose their shit
> 
> do you guys subsist on a diet of pot noodles or something?


Most people don't have a professional chef using the best of ingredients to cook for them every day. Some of Wlad's dishes in this thread are better than you would get in a lot of restaurants I'd wager.


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

Wlad & Christian Lewandowski


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

With Donnie Palmer


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Someguy101 (Jun 4, 2013)

ayvee1 said:


> Most people don't have a professional chef using the best of ingredients to cook for them every day. Some of Wlad's dishes in this thread are better than you would get in a lot of restaurants I'd wager.


I think chefs work cant be understated. We know from Hopkins just how important the right nutrition is. Theres two ways to look at this: there the george groves way where he wants to save pennies (by sacking ppl like booth) only to have it mean they lose matches and in turn money later. The second option is to look at a nutrionist like an investment. Initially it costs but it pays later. Wlad is 39 and looks amazing. Chef plays a big big part in that. Dude is worth his weight in gold.

P.S. Buffdaddy if you dont get wet lips when you see a triple tender marinated lamb chop with all the trimmings cooked to perfection theres something wrong with you buddy!!!!


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Someguy101 said:


> I think chefs work cant be understated. We know from Hopkins just how important the right nutrition is. Theres two ways to look at this: there the george groves way where he wants to save pennies (by sacking ppl like booth) only to have it mean they lose matches and in turn money later. The second option is to look at a nutrionist like an investment. Initially it costs but it pays later. Wlad is 39 and looks amazing. Chef plays a big big part in that. Dude is worth his weight in gold.
> 
> P.S. Buffdaddy if you dont get wet lips when you see a triple tender marinated lamb chop with all the trimmings cooked to perfection theres something wrong with you buddy!!!!


unless in extreme cases like Solis i don't think that the diet has a huge impact on the outcome of a fight. I think unless as I said it's something really severe it's mostly mental but especially for a HW it's more luxury than fight deciding.
Chef is worth his money because he organizes his camps and because Wlad doesn't have tot hink of cooking himself Wlad could probably eat some random not too unhealthy food and would look and perform virtually the same


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> unless in extreme cases like Solis i don't think that the diet has a huge impact on the outcome of a fight. I think unless as I said it's something really severe it's mostly mental but especially for a HW it's more luxury than fight deciding.
> Chef is worth his money because he organizes his camps and because Wlad doesn't have tot hink of cooking himself Wlad could probably eat some random not too unhealthy food and would look and *perform virtually the same*


A lot of the time, for a lot of athletes, "virtually the same" wouldn't be good enough. Milliseconds in reaction time can be the difference between victory and defeat. Every part of training is important. Nutrition is extremely important, although even more so for the athlete that is 35+, for sure.


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

Champs dinner: grilled filet mignon with orange sauce with goat cheese, basmati rice with toasted almonds and basil and braised Brussel sprouts in herb butter.


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

This is probably the 4th or 3rd fight this year I was hyped for. I can't wait for this fight either. I'm rooting for Fury.


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Great stuff as always @BoxingDomain, much appreciated

No sign of Briggs yet? :hey


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

Squire said:


> Great stuff as always @BoxingDomain, much appreciated
> 
> No sign of Briggs yet? :hey


:cheers


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

Champs dinner: grilled filet mignon topped with caramelized onion and oyster mushrooms in basil broth with tangerine infused asparagus and potato pancake stack.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

You have no idea how hungry I am.

Tbh I imagine most fighters would have to restrict their food intake. Partly because he doesn't need to make weight but especially as he eats and trains to maintain muscle mass rather than to lose fat like most boxers.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Someguy101 said:


> I think chefs work cant be understated. We know from Hopkins just how important the right nutrition is. Theres two ways to look at this: there the george groves way where he wants to save pennies (by sacking ppl like booth) only to have it mean they lose matches and in turn money later. The second option is to look at a nutrionist like an investment. Initially it costs but it pays later. Wlad is 39 and looks amazing. Chef plays a big big part in that. Dude is worth his weight in gold.
> 
> P.S. Buffdaddy if you dont get wet lips when you see a triple tender marinated lamb chop with all the trimmings cooked to perfection theres something wrong with you buddy!!!!


I know if I was lucky enough to be a world class athlete in any sport, the first thing I would do is hire a top chef/nutritionist and see it as an investment and not necessarily and extravagant expenditure. I know Cristiano Ronaldo has taken this approach from a very young age and that has obviously paid off.


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## AndrewFFC (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks for the insight Chef, who is the sparring partner?


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

AndrewFFC said:


> Thanks for the insight Chef, who is the sparring partner?


CHEF is around here sometimes, but I'm not him. :cheers

The white guy with the big tattoo down his arm is Christian Lewandowski.
Other guy with tattoo on arm is Ismayl Sillakh.
I can't tell who the others are.


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

Meanwhile....


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

Training is DONE in Austria. Time to pack and move on to DÃ¼sseldorf


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Is there any footage of Wlad sparring Vitali?


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't know...but I doubt it.


----------



## Maxsplit (Aug 15, 2013)

BoxingDomain said:


> I don't know...but I doubt it.


was Vitali switching stances? If so he's as good a match for Tyson as you could get. Obviously at 43 Vitali isn't going to have the speed of Fury, but nonrtheless excellent sparring no other Fury opponent would ever have.

Fury too has a quality family member to spar with exactly the same size as Wlad in Hughie Fury ... So they've both benefitted from family.


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

Maxsplit said:


> was Vitali switching stances? If so he's as good a match for Tyson as you could get. Obviously at 43 Vitali isn't going to have the speed of Fury, but nonrtheless excellent sparring no other Fury opponent would ever have.
> 
> Fury too has a quality family member to spar with exactly the same size as Wlad in Hughie Fury ... So they've both benefitted from family.


----------



## Kissan (May 18, 2013)

Maxsplit said:


> was Vitali switching stances?


Yes, he did!


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

So what does the Champ eat on fight week?

Champs Breakfast: Stack of whole wheat pancakes (from scratch) topped with vanilla yogurt, toasted coconut, fresh strawberries and blueberries. Maple syrup.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

That's an interesting breakfast. Fury was put-down by Cunningham. He's very entertaining but he's way out of his depth and he's getting stopped next Saturday.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Twelvey said:


> As heavyweights go, I can't think of many as dedicated as wladimir. Evander maybe?


Marciano & Holyfield come to mind.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Kalash said:


>


Why does Peter Fury remind me of John Du Pont?


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## CaskAle (Jul 7, 2015)

Where does boxing domain get all these photos?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

PetetheKing said:


> That's an interesting breakfast. Fury was put-down by Cunningham. He's very entertaining but he's way out of his depth and he's getting stopped next Saturday.


The punches that dropped Fury were always overhands rights from way below which Fury did not see coming, Wlad's punches are extremely straight and relatively easy to see and anticipate.

Still I agree that getting dropped by Cunningham is very worrying for Fury's chances.
If Fury fights southpaw it will probably be a leaping left like against Ray Austin that does the job of stoppig him.
And if Wlad lands a leaping left hook it doesn't matter what kind of chin he has, it's a guaranteed knockdown/out. (Exceptions like McCall-esque chins exist ofcourse)

Tyson's best chance is boxing Wlad, he has a longer jab and very fluid footwork of a man his size.
Trying to fight inside will likely mean he's going to get caught coming in meaning the end. Only on the far far outside Wlad's power will be diminished.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Fascinating insight @BoxingDomain, thanks man


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

PetetheKing said:


> Why does Peter Fury remind me of John Du Pont?


dunno, he remind me of someone else but I'm not sure who


----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)

Pie chips and a can UD12 all that fancy paleo gourmet shite. :lol:


----------



## LFC_Rambo (May 26, 2013)

Klitshcko got his arse handed to him on a plate last night.


----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)

LFC_Rambo said:


> Klitshcko got his arse handed to him on a plate last night.


The cuisine based analogy isn't lost here. :smile

Mickey's Fish Bar > paleo schmaleo.

Pie, chips (with blueberries!) and a Tizer please..


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

The robot has no adaptability.

Fury just threw a jab and some movement at the robot and he crumbled.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

failure is not an option


----------



## G-fellaaaaa (Jul 31, 2012)

Im actually pretty devastated by this :lol:

Not because of any great Klitschko adoration... but Fury as world championatschatschatsch It hurts me inside my head.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Wlad has egg on his face right now.


----------



## Gero (Jun 6, 2012)

And for desert Mr Klitschko here's some humble pie


----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)

BoxingDomain said:


> *Humble *pie. Topped and stuffed with herbed ricotta cheese and toasted pine nuts and *yadayadayadayada...................*


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Yeah man, what will happen with Briggs now that Wladimir is no longer the champ? :verysad

Will they continue their texting back and forth, and staged stuff?


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Mr Magic said:


> Yeah man, what will happen with Briggs now that Wladimir is no longer the champ? :verysad
> 
> Will they continue their texting back and forth, and staged stuff?


He's still at it just switched targets :lol:




















__
http://instagr.am/p/-PoNLvDFuc/


----------



## Gero (Jun 6, 2012)

I can't see Briggs trying any of that shit with Fury.... Imagine him going in to a restaurant and trying to steal Tyson's food. He'd have a bunch of gypsies caving his skull in within seconds.


----------



## LFC_Rambo (May 26, 2013)

Wonder if vitali will have a straightener with Fury if Wlad loses the rematch


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Gero said:


> I can't see Briggs trying any of that shit with Fury.... Imagine him going in to a restaurant and trying to steal Tyson's food. He'd have a bunch of gypsies caving his skull in within seconds.


:rofl It's funny because it's true.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Gero said:


> I can't see Briggs trying any of that shit with Fury.... Imagine him going in to a restaurant and trying to steal Tyson's food. He'd have a bunch of gypsies caving his skull in within seconds.


:lol:


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Can Fury take Shannon Briggs' power?

Answer: No.

New world champion- mister LET'S GO CHAMP Shannon the Cannon Briggs


----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)

Champ's post fight meal..


----------



## Someguy101 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bajingo said:


> Meanwhile...


Bumping for justice! :haribowest


----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)

Someguy101 said:


> Bumping for justice! :haribowest


Ouch. :smile


----------

